#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## Plutnassantee

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      And though it has the amenities for street driving, the adaptive dampers cant hide that this Mustang was built to go fast. Its stiff over bumps and the tramlining can make it more work to drive than your average car.All of this means that the 2019 GT350 has more grip to maximize performance, especially at high speeds. Outside of performance upgrades, the GT350 now offers a B&O stereo and two new shades of blue.Ford Shelby Mustang G350Well have to spend some more time with it before we have a verdict on what its like to live with, but the GT350 is certainly one of the most fun cars weve tested.You may think of the Mustang as a drag-strip special, a muscle car built for straight lines and stoplight hauls. Ford, though, is serious about making the iconic pony car a significant performance machine both at the drag strip and on the race track.  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

